# Smelt's bones?



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I've been feeding my 9 Reds that are about 7-8 inchs now mainly frozen smelt. The smelt I get are headless and gutless. It's pretty much very clean and frozen. It's about 6 inches in lenght. I take about 10 Smelts and cut them into 8 small pieces, big enough for my piranha to swallow whole. So they do eat alot if you think about it... 10x8 = 80 pieces. It just now hit me, don't the bone/splines of the Smelt hurt the Piranhas? I also read that Piranhas eat fish and bones in the wild so I shouldn't be concern?

Just a little concern.


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

The bones are perfectly fine, they are soft. Even humans are supposed to eat the bones when eating smelt.

Knowledge from working in a seafood dept. at a grocery store.^


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Corner said:


> The bones are perfectly fine, they are soft. Even humans are supposed to eat the bones when eating smelt.
> 
> Knowledge from working in a seafood dept. at a grocery store.^


Oh cool thanks for reply. Does this apply to all fish bones that's fed to Piranhas. Such as live caught sunfish? catfish? basses?


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

yes the bones are soft enough. in the wild they eat the whole fish except for maybe the head.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Jake123 said:


> yes the bones are soft enough. in the wild they eat the whole fish except for maybe the head.


cool cool. good to know. now i feem much better. thanks


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not only is it "Okay," it's best.
A whole fish- guts, bones and all is better for your piranhas than cleaned, gutted fish.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah agreed they will chomp through those bones like butter


----------



## compton4x4 (Aug 5, 2007)

dont the bones also contain a lot of nutrients that the P's need? that's what i heard.


----------

